# Vivarium Controllers of 2009 & Beyond



## maximusdendrob8 (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi , Id’ like to introduce myself to the board! Still fairly new to Vivaria about 3yrs now, however due to my past expertise in Marine aquatics I’ve carried over some ideas to my new hobby and so far I’m very pleased with the results. I’ve noticed there doesn’t seem to be many posts on complete automation. I’m interested in seeing how advanced other viewers vivs are and maybe we can all share some ideas.
I Currently own a 48 x 24 x 32 Vivarium with a Profilux Plus 2 controller. With this controller I’m able to maintain proper ambient air and water temps plus control the level of humidity and multiple photo periods. It also controls sump and multiple water levels with ease. For Illumination I’m running a 50w grolux fluorescent for morning & evening photo period and one 10,000k 150w Metal Halide for afternoon. The Metal Halide recharges a solar powered hyper-white moonlight led (walkway light) which remains charged for approx 4-6 hrs. Excess humidity is removed with 2 12v computer fans which also cool my halide canopy and are controlled by my profilux controller and terra probe. Rapid ambient cooling is compensated with a hair dryer built into the canopy of the tank. Consistent heating throughout the viv is done via a 80w submersible
aquatic heater in the false bottom of the tank. This heat is circulated through the tank by the waterfall which is the main source of heat and humidity in the tank. Other humidity & cooling method is by automated misting which is maintained by float level control (for evaporation recovery) and also the Profilux temp probe. Circulated water is filtered through a sump which is constantly dumping into my basement drain. New water is misted in once the sump level drops and also if the temps get too high. Misting also kicks in if the Humidity drops below my set point. Periods throughout the day my Exo Terra Fogger is operated mainly for display effect. This is also automated with a Profilux float control and auto top off system for re-filling.
For the past 6 months I’ve been experimenting (with success) and created an odourless automated fly breeder/feeder drilled through the rear of my tank. This is cleaned once a month or so. Entering the vivarium the flies “dust “ themselves in calcium and multi-vites for proper nutritional value. For added effect I've installed Mp3 player with speakers installed inside the tank canopy for (edited)rainforest sounds. This Profilux Controller is an amazing asset and I highly recommend it for those who enjoy true animation. I'm about to build another viv out of my old 55x30x24 drilled marine tank and am looking for more ideas if you care to share. Always welcome to new ideas!


----------



## maximusdendrob8 (Jun 12, 2009)

Just some pics of my Viv and equipment set up.


----------



## rollei (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow... I wish I had that kind of money for big projects. My only concern is, the calcium and vits will spoil rather quickly when exposed to air. Does your Viv take that into concern?


----------



## maximusdendrob8 (Jun 12, 2009)

This is the Profilux Controller itself and digital bars. Also the Automated FF Breeder/Feeder I'm working on.


----------



## maximusdendrob8 (Jun 12, 2009)

Lol, no the Viv doesn't take that in consideration but I do Feed manually with dusting a couple times a week. It brings out all my guys who are hiding so I can do a head count!


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

The term "fully automated" is definitely now subject to debate lol. 

I have automatic drainage, misting, and lighting. I'd consider that "fully automated".

I'm not sure what to call what you've done - but it's really, really, awesome.

Awesome job. Can we see an overall tank shot?


----------



## NathalieB (Apr 23, 2007)

great system!
I am trying to build something similar myself (because i am a geek AND a cheapskate so I don't want to buy the profilux ) and I am going to steal some of your ideas  (like the hairdryer, but I would use it cold for rapid removel of excess heat from the hood and the solar-power for the moonlight)

things I plan on addiding is an alarm to detect that the doors are open (light burning when they are open, alarm after they have been open for more then 5 minutes or so). I am also going to have a minum number of seconds for misting per day so that the broms are kept filled with water even when the humidity doesn't drop. I will be logging temperature and humidity on an sd-card and also get the parameters from the card, as networking-features usually make things complicated and expensive.

for the moment I have everything automated but the temperature and humidity are not taken into account; I don't think this is really necessary but it would be nice anyway. I don't think I will be adding an mp3-player, My frogs take care of all the rainforrest-sounds I need ... but nice touch though. I have been thinking of installing a button-camera by the feeding stations but I'm afraid it will get dirty very fast.

could you give more information on your automated feeding-system?


----------



## maximusdendrob8 (Jun 12, 2009)

NathalieB said:


> great system!
> 
> for the moment I have everything automated but the temperature and humidity are not taken into account; I don't think this is really necessary but it would be nice anyway. I don't think I will be adding an mp3-player, My frogs take care of all the rainforrest-sounds I need ... but nice touch though. I have been thinking of installing a button-camera by the feeding stations but I'm afraid it will get dirty very fast.
> 
> could you give more information on your automated feeding-system?



A Button Cam! Now that's an awsome idea. Keeping it clean would be tricky but maybe from an elavated point at a downward angle might work. Or do you mean it would get blurred from constant condensation?


----------



## maximusdendrob8 (Jun 12, 2009)

MeiKVR6 said:


> The term "fully automated" is definitely now subject to debate lol.
> 
> I have automatic drainage, misting, and lighting. I'd consider that "fully automated".
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliment. I think any way these systems are set up is great regardless of "automation"  However I have a habit of going over the top once I start projects that are well, fun. Are you currently running a controller system? 
Here are some pics I took 2day, I'm having a little bit of an issue with glare though from my windows.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

I have automated misting, lighting and drainage, but that about covers it.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

maximusdendrob8 said:


> Thanks for the compliment. I think any way these systems are set up is great regardless of "automation"  However I have a habit of going over the top once I start projects that are well, fun. Are you currently running a controller system?


No controller system - just PVC, Ball valves, and a few timed lighting switches. I wish I could afford a nice controller system like that! 

Tank looks nice btw.


----------



## chadfarmer (Nov 2, 2008)

i have 2 profilex ex 2 model on my saltwater aquariums

nice swap over but i enjoy maintaining my frogs -- i get to make sure everything is ok


----------



## maximusdendrob8 (Jun 12, 2009)

chadfarmer said:


> i have 2 profilex ex 2 model on my saltwater aquariums
> 
> nice swap over but i enjoy maintaining my frogs -- i get to make sure everything is ok


I know what you mean when you say you like to make sure everything is ok. I did at one point have the Profilux controlling my Viv and Reef tank, but the Viv won the battle of the two evils. 
I guess with this system the alarm system with parameter control adds a little peace of mind. One of the features I enjoy is checking the trends on fluxuating parameters when I get home on my PC interface if something seems out of whack. I'm looking into setting up the system to email me my trends and alarms once I get around to it. Also one of the reasons I've gone through the trouble of the extensive set up is I work long hours so I want to ensure everything is well maintained while I'm gone. 
About your Salt water tanks, U mind posting some pics? How are you liking your Profilux? I still have an interest in Salt Water tanks but I think my next tank will be a built in 600 gal built in fish only.


----------



## NathalieB (Apr 23, 2007)

maximusdendrob8 said:


> A Button Cam! Now that's an awsome idea. Keeping it clean would be tricky but maybe from an elavated point at a downward angle might work. Or do you mean it would get blurred from constant condensation?


yeah I think both could be a possible problem. somewhat raised pointing down would def. be the best way to set it up I think. Might try it anyway as they are realy not that expensive and it would be cool to watch the frogs from very close without them even noticing...just have to research some more on how difficult it would be to capture the images.


----------



## MarcNem (Dec 13, 2008)

Nice setup. 
My tanks only have automatic timers on them for now, That's about it. I thug it out and do all the work manually every few days. I used to have a large show tank that was all tricked out with misters, timers, drains and fans. Made life easy, but not as much fun. I found myself always tinkering around, trying to get everything calibrated and working right. Funny thing now is that I am working on another one.

Again, good job.


----------



## hpglow (Jun 8, 2009)

I have used Reef Keepers on all my Reef tanks and now I have been talking with digital aquatics, becuase the Reef Keeper Light is on sale for $100 and I feel that it would make an excellent viv controller. I may just take the plunge and see if I can adapt it. For reference their web address is... Digital Aquatics - The Next Generation in Aquarium Controllers They claim thier thermal probe will function just fine out of water, all that leaves is for someone to make a BNC humididty probe.

Sorry I'm a troller so you likely won't see me post but I do read here often. My wife will be posting my last viv build soon. I don't own any frogs yet we are still working on the details thus far.


----------



## LorenK (Apr 3, 2008)

I was thinking about this as well...I have a few oddball controllers laying around (an ACJr and 2 octopus 3000 controllers). I think the problem is that many people have multiple vivariums. Controllers typically only have one temp probe. And of course they don't have any humidity contollers, but if they did I assume it would be the same issue.

The new reefkeeper lite, even at a low price of $100, would add up quite abit for each tank.


----------



## hpglow (Jun 8, 2009)

I am going to talk with DA about multipule Temp probes. I know it is possible to plug up to 4 temp probes into a Reef Keeper Light, however, I do not know if the head unit is robust enough to handle all 4.

Their techs roam their forums all the time and I have bugging them to make a humidity probe. I will add your suggestion for mulitpule temp probes as well. I think that with a little modifacation these could be killer controllers for a viv.

Update: Amazing enough DA has staff manning the boards on sunday and after asking how many probes could be connected to a RKL I was told one to every SL1 module. So if you were to buy a RKL and three SL1 you would have four temp probes and four controlled receptacles. The cost would be $99 for the RKL head and 3X$70 for the three SL1 modues and 3X$20 for three extra temp probes. Total cost $369. But you still have the issue of not being able to read humidity. If they could just make a module with a couple temp probes and humidity probes their RKL would be a killer deal.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

Are the halide lights what give it the blue look that it has? or are those the morning lights? Either way nice job, taking the hobby to a whole other level. I personally have a light timer. that is all. I'm a tinkerer, gives me something to do instead of sittin in front of the tv. Sounds like you'd have almost as much space taken up by equipment as you would viv. Cool stuff though.


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

I use a Timer for lights
I have a Ultrasonic Humidifier for Fogging

and I also use Solar Powered Walkway lights purchased from Walmart at $3.60 each for Moonlight..I am working on a Stand that will have either a red or blue Lens in it to change the Light from white.

Oh and I forgot a Air Exchanger/Humidifier


----------



## maximusdendrob8 (Jun 12, 2009)

Erikb3113 said:


> Are the halide lights what give it the blue look that it has? or are those the morning lights? Either way nice job, taking the hobby to a whole other level. I personally have a light timer. that is all. I'm a tinkerer, gives me something to do instead of sittin in front of the tv. Sounds like you'd have almost as much space taken up by equipment as you would viv. Cool stuff though.


The 10,000 K Halide is creating a blue hue which really brings out the color in the frogs. So far my plants and moss really seem to like it but I am going to look at a lower k Halide from a different manufactrurer once this bulb gives up the ghost.


----------



## maximusdendrob8 (Jun 12, 2009)

jpstod said:


> I use a Timer for lights
> I have a Ultrasonic Humidifier for Fogging
> 
> and I also use Solar Powered Walkway lights purchased from Walmart at $3.60 each for Moonlight..I am working on a Stand that will have either a red or blue Lens in it to change the Light from white.
> ...


Are you using the Solar powered lighting for gradual night illumination?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

I love gadgets and the more automated the better, that way i have more time to enjoy the frogs.


----------



## maximusdendrob8 (Jun 12, 2009)

Julio said:


> I love gadgets and the more automated the better, that way i have more time to enjoy the frogs.


Good Point! I agree with the extra tech gives you more time to appreciate your darts


----------



## maximusdendrob8 (Jun 12, 2009)

This is a much cheaper Profilux to consider. The GHL Profilux Light II.

The Profilux Light II has been designed to provide independent control of your aquariums lighting, Tunze pump and temperature control needs, plus other great built in functions

The great benefit of this unit is that you don’t need a Profilux main controller to use the Light 2 as it can be used as a complete stand alone even if you do not have a ProfiLux controller set up, so if you are just wanting to control lighting including dimmable lighting, pumps and temperature, this is the most affordable unit on the market today for achieving all these features in one unit.

If you are running an existing ProfiLux set up, the light 2 will not only increase the expansion of your system affordably but also relieve your main controller for further function add on’s.

Features:

Full lighting control with built in interface for dimmable ballast control

Temperature control port (probe is not included, sold separately)

Tunze stream pump control

GHL LED light control

4 x 110V 15amp high inrush protected power sockets built in

RS232 connection Interface for networking to pc or laptop hook up.


----------



## maximusdendrob8 (Jun 12, 2009)

hpglow said:


> I have used Reef Keepers on all my Reef tanks and now I have been talking with digital aquatics, becuase the Reef Keeper Light is on sale for $100 and I feel that it would make an excellent viv controller. I may just take the plunge and see if I can adapt it. For reference their web address is... Digital Aquatics - The Next Generation in Aquarium Controllers They claim thier thermal probe will function just fine out of water, all that leaves is for someone to make a BNC humididty probe.
> 
> Sorry I'm a troller so you likely won't see me post but I do read here often. My wife will be posting my last viv build soon. I don't own any frogs yet we are still working on the details thus far.


Hey thanks for the info, I was considering one of the first Reef Keepers for my Marine tank about three years ago. It unfortunately didn't have PC interface, so I decided to wait for the Profilux and Aquatronica to come out. I actually forgot about Reef Keeper now I've got them in my sites again I'm going to try it out for comparison. Thanks again.


----------



## maximusdendrob8 (Jun 12, 2009)

The new ReefKeeper Lite is a big change to business as usual! It's small, expandable and perfect for nano tanks, beginners, and people looking for a mid level controller!

The ReefKeeper Lite or RKL as it's known here, has a 5 (mechanical) button interface and a larger 16 x 2 LCD display for easy readability. While some of the advanced modules and features of the RKE are not available for the RKL, it will have more than enough power to monitor and control single tank systems, as well as small to mid sized tanks alike!

The RKL is the only controller under $150 that offers four outlets and temperature control while still providing the customer an upgrade path as their system or needs grow!

With up to four modules, this new controller is perfect for streamlining your tank without breaking the bank!
Three levels to pick from:
Level 1: ($99.99)
1 x Head unit
1 x PC4 (4 outlets)
1 x temperature probe

Level 2: ($209)
1 x Head unit
1 x PC4 (4 outlets)
1 x SL1 (Inputs: pH, ORP, Temperature, 2 x Switch Ports)
1 x Temperature probe

Level 3: ($279)
1 x Head unit
2 x PC4 (total of 8 outlets)
1 x SL1 (Inputs: pH, ORP, Temperature, 2 x Switch Ports)
1 x Temperature probe
1 x FREE Digital Aquatics pH probe
Any level you purchase can be added to, up to the four module limit. The RKL can interface with PC4s, SL1s, and the MLC. It can NOT interface with the SL2, NET and other modules yet to be released. Those modules require the RKE system with more advanced features and abilities.
NEW - Expandability!
The RKL can interface with up to 4 modules in almost any configuration you'd like. (Limited to PC4s, SL1s and MLCs)
NEW - Data reporting
The RKL can report the min, max and average over the last 1 hour for all inputs and outputs!
NEW - Improved 5 button interface
The RKL has a 5 button interface; a big improvement over traditional 3 button interfaces that are currently used for entry level controllers!
NEW - 16 dedicated timers
You can set up to 16 timers with day of week capability!
NEW - Audible and Visual feedback
The RKL offers a first for an entry level controller with audible and visual feedback!
NEW - 16 dedicated alarms
Get informed! Set alarms to alert you of almost any event in your system that you need to know about
NEW - Control functions
Improved controller, multi-timer, light, lunar, and pump controls help keep you in complete control of your system!
Upgradeable Firmware with USB Adapter
Updating the RKL via USB when new software features are released is easy and straight forward. Better yet it's included at no extra cost!
Night Mode - Independently Programmable
Night mode can be configured independent of your light configuration so that moonlights and pumps can be adjusted in the evening times.
Wavemaker
There are 2 wavemaker cycles in the ReefKeeper Lite, cycles A and b. When a channel is designated as a pump you can select a wavemaker cycle A or B. The two alternate opposite each other to simulate wave motion. Under the wavemaker setup you choose how long you want each cycle time to be by dialing an A/B cycle time. During night mode the cycle can be turned off to give a calming affect.
Standby/Feed mode
Just as in all Digital Aquatics controllers, the RKL has a Standby mode that can be programmed from 1 to 59 minutes. When in "Standby" ReefKeeper Lite turns off the powerheads and sump and skimmer pumps that are programmed to be off during standby mode for the set time or until "Standby" is backed out of.

Standby/Feed mode helps reduce the bio load on the tank by maximizing the food eaten by fish and corrals and minimizing waste. Food will not get whisked away into the sump filter and to dead spots in your tank. Standby mode is also useful when it is time to perform maintenance on your tank and you need all the water pumps to be temporarily turned off.
Head unit can be mounted in a number of ways for the custom professional look
The display unit has several mounting options to accommodate different configurations. It can be mounted flush to your hood/cabinet for a sleek look by cutting out a rectangle. It can also be mounted easily to any flat surface with or without the mounting tabs.
Splash proof face plate
The front of the remote display has a custom faceplate so that a little water on it doesn't cause any problems. The unit menu system can be navigated with wet hands without any problems.
Internal backup battery for clock and settings
The internal battery will last for years keeping the time and settings of the ReefKeeper Lite. A power outage will not require the adjustments that traditional light timers need after the power is restored.
Simple menu system for easy configuration
The menu system is an easy-to-use interface that allows you to setup the ReefKeeper Lite to meet your specific needs. The 5 buttons under the display are used to navigate through the menu for setting up which features you want to link to which outlets and other setup.
Product Specs
Tech Specs
Display: 16 x 2 alpha-numeric 
Backlight Colors: 1 
Max Expansion: 4 Modules 
Ethernet: No 
Interface: 5 Button (non-CapSense) 
Dedicated Timers: 16 
Alarms: 16 
Audible Feedback: Yes 
Battery Backup: Yes 
Data Logging: Min, Max, Average 
Data Graphing: No 
Key Lock: Yes 
Wavemaker: A/B 
Sure-on Feature: Yes 
Connections
No Items
Physical Details
Headunit Dimensions: 3.9" x 2.8" x 0.6" 
Package Contents
Depends on Package Selected 
Compatibility
ReefKeeper Elite - Not Supported 
ReefKeeper Lite - Supported 
ReefKeeper 1 - Not Supported 
ReefKeeper 2 - Not 

Also a great choice


----------

